# exercise



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

They say that sex is the best form of exercise.Now correct me if i!m wrong but i dont think 2 minutes and 5 seconds every 3 months is going to shift this beer belly. :lol: Happypre65


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Try a daily workout :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

harveystc said:


> They say that sex is the best form of exercise.Now correct me if i!m wrong but i dont think 2 minutes and 5 seconds every 3 months is going to shift this beer belly. :lol: Happypre65


Huh! stop bragging..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have a beer belly.

So I have no reason for such excercise!

Sad old life ain't it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thought that there was only "sex in the City."



cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby


i despair :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry    

cabby


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

so, do you want to talk about sex, or excercise?!!

10/15 mins brisk walk per day has been shown to be sufficient to maintain good health. Sex, on the other hand, produces it's own specific benefits. :roll:


----------

